# Weird weather?



## Thewife (Jun 4, 2009)

It was so hot and muggy, the dogs didn't even have the umph to swim when I  took then down to the creek a little bit ago. Not even a breeze!
Just walked back into the house, stirred dinner and sat down and all heck broke loose!
Wind kicked up, temp dropped, stuff was blowning off the deck! Leaves and dust blowing in every direction? A big branch crashed to ground?(right in the middle of the area I just cleaned up)
The ducks came home and the cows all gatherd in the middle of the field?
I shut off the A/C and opened the windows!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

And it's a cold 52 degrees here right now.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 4, 2009)

We were getting waaay to close to 90, now we are below 70?
It's still really windy out, alomost like fall, but green!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

Green is good!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 5, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Green is good!


I'll bet my big maple wishes it wasn't so green! It looks pretty rough this monirng, I guess I will be raking leaves?
Hubby had to move a big branch off the drive last night. 
I should probably go look at some fences?
These are fall jobs, not almost summer jobs!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 5, 2009)

weve a had a cool front here as well.its the 1st week in june an we really havent hitt 90 good yet.but i have a feeling the heat is coming.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 5, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> weve a had a cool front here as well.its the 1st week in june an we really havent hitt 90 good yet.but i have a feeling the heat is coming.


It's cooler today, so maybe our high temps are on their way to you!


----------

